# Our buck sheds



## GLENMAR (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok. Finally getting around to fencing in the bucks their own fields. They have been living in paddocks around the main barn.  It's been way too long. Anyway, they will have more space and pasture. So now they needed new sheds. Here's the progress on the first one..


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 30, 2015)

Looking Good!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 30, 2015)

Looking good! 

But I thought I was also going to see pics of your boys!? 

Fine....you need to get pics of them once the shelter is done


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll post more photos when the boys get out there.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 3, 2015)

lookin' good.  the boys will be thrilled to have so much space.


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 14, 2015)

Elder is out in the field. He loves his shed. He was laying in it within 30 min. Now to get Flash's shed done. 

Here's Elder



 





 

The girls looking at him. 



 


He loves his new place.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 14, 2015)

of course the girls are looking at him, he's a handsome fellow.  the shelter looks great, 'a king and his castle'


----------



## mikiz (Aug 17, 2015)

Odd question, what sort of wire is that you're using for the fences? Looks like weldmesh but not as thick, and the spacing is smaller towards the bottom?

Love the whole layout btw, looks like something I could only dream of building!


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 17, 2015)

The front fence is cattle panels from tractor supply stapled to 4x4 posts. I'm going to frame it with fence boards at the top and bottom. Sides of the field are a combination fence by Ramm. It's their hotcote with a flexible fence rail on top to make it more attractive.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 20, 2015)

Handsome boy! 

Everyone looks great!


----------



## IndigoFoxFarm (Aug 23, 2015)

Beautiful buck! He has a lovely new home. Sweet to see the girls swooning after him. lol.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice shed.
Beautiful buck and does.


----------

